# The All New Goon 25 by 528 Customs is Here



## daniel craig (2/10/18)

528 Customs announced their new Goon 25mm RDA a few weeks back. Here are some pics of it.






* Specs:* 

•25mm

•Larger build space vertically and horizontally than the Goon V1 and V1.5 

•Original V1 style airflow 

•Ultem inner sleeve to help cut down on heat to the drip tip 

•Domed interior topcap for better flavor

•Wide Bore drip tip

•Standard 510 connection

•Gold plated 510 pin for better conductivity 

•Stainless steel bridge post

•Stainless steel clamps 

•Stainless clamp screws

•Hybrid safe 

•Peek insulators

•Positive and Negative bridges are easily replaceable

•PVD Coated Stainless Steel

•Package includes one set of allen key screws, allen key tool, one set of Phillips screws, stainless steel squonk pin and extra o-rings 











~15 strands of 18g Kanthal in the post. 





Price: $52 (R747.91 @ R14.38/$1)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## daniel craig (2/10/18)

Added more info

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------

